# Leaked 4.04



## pouxonu (Jan 5, 2012)

http://www.droid-lif...build-vs920zv7/

saw this on DL today but have been too busy to play with it. Anybody tried it out yet?


----------



## 0157h7 (Aug 1, 2011)

I can't get it downloaded. It is up on filefactory, they suck and no one is uploading mirrors at the OP's request. Those who have got it installed say that it does have some bugs though.


----------



## pouxonu (Jan 5, 2012)

havent tried it myself, but i figure MT will get a hold of it and get us a new version of Broken out sometime soon


----------



## real0325 (Nov 6, 2011)

Do not flash if you get all the files. NO 4G , DROPPED CALLS, ERASED IMEI AND 3G IS UNBEARABLE . THESE ARE SOME OF THE REPORTED BUGS.

THIS BUILD IS SAID TO BE VERY UNRELIABLE .

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## pouxonu (Jan 5, 2012)

that's also what I've heard around the web so I'm probably going to hold off until MT or someone else gets its running better , or just may have to wait until the OTA ,and a root solution but keeping my fingers crossed for a nice rom. Maybe some CM9 could be in our future.


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

Here's my two cents on the matter. I did the flash, I succeeded in getting into ICS and keeping my IMEI, and even then, it borked my radio. I had no access to google market in ICS. I had to restore image files (that I made way back when) to almost every partition on the phone in order to get 4G connection back as flashing an older .cab file *WILL NOT RESTORE YOUR RADIO*. I'm back at GB and BO and will not be taking the update again until a .cab file gets release.

*STAY AWAY FROM THIS UNTIL WE GET A .CAB FILE . IT IS NOT WORTH BRICKING YOUR PHONE.*


----------



## TheMuffStuff (Aug 25, 2011)

Some people have had success some people haven't.


----------

